# Variadores de frecuencia para media tensión



## charlie11 (Mar 31, 2008)

Buenas,

Me gustaría saber cuáles son las últimas tecnologías que se estan utilizando para realizar variadores de frecuencia para media tensión (ventilador de tiro inducido forzado de ~10MW), y si fuera posible cuales son los problemas a tener en cuenta (armónicos... etc.)

Gracias!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 21, 2008)

En media tensión el rey de los VFD es Robicon, utiliza una topología llamada "PWM multilevel inverter", en donde se conectan puentes H para ir sumando voltaje a la salida donde se conecta el motor .

Averigua sobre el "perfect harmony".

A este equipo le preste soporte y mantenimiento y es muy eficiente, la THD en corriente 1% aprox 
y en voltaje transparente.

Tiene la opcion de la entrada de potencia en baja tension o en media tension, pero en tu caso la alimentación es a 13.2 Kv por ser para 10 MW


----------



## charlie11 (Abr 28, 2008)

Gracias por contestar Luis, ¿qué me dices del control directo del torque? (DTC), ¿es mejor la tecnología que me dices tú?

Para este tipo de variadores qué es mejor IGBT's o IGCT's?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 30, 2008)

DTC es el control de vectorial de variador ABB, solamente que ellos los llaman asi, es controlar la velocidad a partir de la corriente que se este utilizando, haciendo un control sobre los 4 cuadrantes de carga del motor, son: adelante, atras, atras regenerativo y adelante regenerativo, el control regenerativo se hace en aplicaciones de ascenso vertical y en donde las cargas son altamente inerciales.

Tu estás hablando del ACS 1000i en media que viene con IGCT, la topología de este variador es en media tensión, y por ende sus componentes más costosos, además este variador la frecuencia maxima que a la que se puede llevar es de 66 Hz con una adaptación en hardware sube hasta 82.5 de ahi no más, si contar que tiene la misma topologia de un inversor en baja y este su di/dt hacia el motor es altisima por lo que el fabricante agrega filtro de onda seno a la salida, para evitar daños en el aislamiento del motor, por que el IGCT su velocidad de switcheo no es alta.

Como te digo Robicon se los lleva a todos!

Espero sea util esta información saludos!


----------



## Pablo Jose Lopez (May 2, 2008)

como puedo instalar un variador de frecuencia y cuales son sus componentes y marcas mas comunes con principio de funcionamiento me intereza saber gracias a quien pueda ayudar


saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 7, 2008)

Hay Varias marcas en baja tensión que creo es tu caso las más comunes son. ABB, Yaskawa, Siemens, Danfoss, de las cuales las dos primeras son muy buenas,  y pues con respecto al funcionamiento en el foro hay un tutorial al respecto, con montaje y todo para probar saludos!


----------



## Pablo Jose Lopez (May 9, 2008)

gracias luis eduardo pero cual es el foro a ver si me puedes decir para entrar y obtener la información.... gracias saludos


----------



## fairg295 (Jun 2, 2009)

yo creo que los mejore variadores son los Siemens, ya que la forma de proramar es muy facil, por otra parte tendria que tener muy claro la aplicacion ya que de esto depende cual te puede servir mejor.
lo que me gusta de los variadores siemens es que es muy facil encontrar los manuales en la red .


----------



## rrosasm (Jun 4, 2009)

Saludos


Les agradeceria me comentara cuales son los problemas asociados al uso de los variados, con respecto a la alimentacion y las caracteristicas de motor al que se aplique...


gracia


----------

